# Photography Outsourcing Services(www.binarycreation.com)



## mannumobile (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello Everybody,

I'm a new member of this community, trying to market my services. We at BinaryCreation are into various services related to Photography. Some of our current services are mentioned below.

a. Color Correction.
b. Enhancements.
c. Effects & Beautifications.
d. Modifying B/W photos to Color.


We take the following work in bulk. Current rates are very nominal. Please
contact us at business@binarycreation.com. The link to our website is
www.binarycreation.com

Regards
Manohar


----------

